# hasbean malawi maxwell munthali geisha beans... yum!



## jonnie d (Jul 6, 2011)

ive been trying these in my aeropress the past couple of months- I have fallen in love! such a big acidity and lime flavour, works really well with a finer grind and diluted from the aeropress but you get huge full flavour from french press style too. I've tried the other malawi beans from hasbean and they just pale in comparison. If there are any other rivals for acidity do tell!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

The only other HasBean ones that jump to mind instantly for that big in your face acidity at the moment are the Kenya's - Kayu and Gakuyuini especially. Really creamy and rich along with the acidity.


----------



## jonnie d (Jul 6, 2011)

the cupping notes look great for the kenya I think they will be in my shopping basket on my next order!


----------

